# Estim/estima



## Shortos

Hi
I need help regarding the correct Catalan for the following phrase as a google search has 2 different ideas 

Qui estima el gos ESTIM el seu amo 

and

Qui estima el gos ESTIMA el seu amo

This is for a potential tattoo so getting it correct is very important!!

Thank you very much in advance for your help


----------



## jazyk

I think there are at least two ways to say this:

Qui estima el gos estima el seu amo. This means that you have to like the owner of the dog you have in front of you.

Qui estima los gossos estima el seu amo/estima los seus amos. This means that you ought to like all dog owners as you like their dogs.

Wait for confirmations and next time include the original.


----------



## Shortos

hi,

Thanks for the reply.. the quotes I posted were the original Catalan phrases as found via google.

My issues was I found one using Estim and one using Estima and wasn’t sure which was correct.


----------



## jazyk

I don't think _estim_ exists, unless it is a dialectal form. It could have been a typo.


----------



## Shortos

Yea that’s what I thought but google seems to think it may be a Balearic dialect for Estimo but my Catalan is very rusty, having not lived there for 20 years so I thought I’d ask as google can often mislead when it comes to translation

Thanks for your help mate.


----------



## Agró

"Estim" is Balearic present 1st person for "estimo", so it must be a typo.


----------



## Shortos

Ah thanks for that...
So are you able to confirm “Qui estima el gos estima el seu amo” is correct? Is this a commonly known phrase?


----------



## Agró

It is correct but unknown to me.


----------



## Shortos

Agró said:


> It is correct but unknown to me.


That’s good enough for me! Thank you very much for the help


----------



## Penyafort

jazyk said:


> Qui estima *los *gossos estima el seu amo/estima *los *seus amos.



_"los" _is only used in North-Western Catalan, and those who use it would also say "_*lo *seu amo_" in the singular. In Standard Catalan, it's "_els_".



Shortos said:


> Is this a commonly known phrase?



I don't think so. There are many sayings with dogs but I've never heard that one either. It is a correct sentence, though.


----------



## Bevj

I guess that it's a free translation of the English phrase  'Love me, love my dog'.


----------



## Xiscomx

Better a shorter one for a tattoo:

 Qui estima el gos, estima l'amo.


----------



## Dymn

Xiscomx said:


> Qui estima el gos, estima l'amo.


That's the best option for me 

"Qui estima el seu gos, estima el seu amo" is also correct though.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Xiscomx said:


> Better a shorter one for a tattoo:
> 
> Qui estima el gos, estima l'amo.



No aniria sense coma? Es una subordinada amb el verb repetit explícitament... (Fer-se un tatuatge amb faltes seria fumut, no creieu?)


----------



## Xiscomx

LoQuelcomiste said:


> No aniria sense coma? Es una subordinada amb el verb repetit explícitament... (Fer-se un tatuatge amb faltes seria fumut, no creieu?)


Fa una grapadeta d’anys que En XiaoRoel va sembrar a la perfecció la seva mesura i parer sobre el mateix assumpte aquí tractat: si coma sí o coma no als proverbis espanyols *(picau aquí)* i no fa gaire que jo hi vaig posar el meu granet de blat en aquest altre *(picau aquí  deçà)*.

En el meu redol de cinc descominals cervells empram aqueixos refranys encordellats pel DCVB: *—a) *«Qui estima, serà estimat».*—b) *«Qui t'estima, s'arrima»: vol dir que el qui ens vol bé, se'ns acosta i ens fa els favors que pot (Men.).*—c) *«Qui t'estima, et farà plorar».*—d) *«Qui molt estima, sofreix».*—e) *«Qui pega, estima» (Menorca).


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Fantàstic, sempre s'aprén quelcom de nou. Mantingui's la coma, doncs! Gràcies


----------

